# Anyone using TVMucho?



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I've just signed up for three months (€19.99) to this new UK TV streaming service, so we can watch Spiral/Engrenages live (my favourite cop show). I have to view it on the TV via an HDMI cable from my iPad, as there is apparently no app yet that works on smart TVs. But it only fills about three-quarters of the screen, which makes the subtitles a bit small. Anyone else found a way round this? Is it the same if you use a chromecast device?


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

If you can run it on your PC or laptop then maybe you can throw it to the TV via the wi-fi using Windows media server?

I mean I don't actually know if you can but I use that to stream vids from my files on the PC to my PS4 and it works


----------



## JimmyLocksDad (Nov 2, 2017)

Great show, I watch it on BBCiPLAYER.....where season 6 is being shown on BBC 4 will be watching the latest this evening eps 7 and 8. Via the iPlayer App on my smart tv
Another great series similar genre is called "Before we die" on the C4 World Drama "Walter presents" category
Before We Die - All 4


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Try changing the resolution on your PC. Works for me


----------



## Norton642 (Jan 15, 2018)

apologies for a daft question but have you adjusted the resolution on the TV and or laptop?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Norton642 said:


> apologies for a daft question but have you adjusted the resolution on the TV and or laptop?


No such thing as a daft question! It is appearing full-screen on the iPad, phone and PC. It's a Phillips smart TV and there doesn't seem to be any way of adjusting the resolution (I've checked the manual). I guess it's because the image would be too blocky on a 42" screen so it's adjusting itself for the maximum quality display.

I've got used to it now and found some better glasses so I can read the subtitles.


----------



## Norton642 (Jan 15, 2018)

ha ha, good luck but there must be something that can be done!

37PFL3507H/12 Philips 3500 series Smart LED TV 37PFL3507H 94 cm (37") Full HD 1080p DVB-T/C with Digital Crystal Clear - Philips Support


----------

